# XNA Zelda game...



## Costello (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm making an action-adventure game.

For now, I'm using graphics from Zelda, but eventually my intention is to have original graphics and to publish the game on the XNA Community.
That would mean my homebrew can be downloaded from any 360 console connected to Xbox Live - yes, that means I'd be getting money because homebrew games aren't free on the XNA community platform. That feature (XNA community games) will be appearing in the next 360 dashboard update.

Here's a video of the game in action!
-> http://gbatemp.net/up/2882008_13_0.avi

sorry for the lame quality, it was recorded with camstudio...







Post your thoughts!


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 28, 2008)

That's a good engine you've got, however, the blue text box just seems the wrong colour... maybe it's the shadow effect. Maybe an old-fashioned border would fit more with the style.

Blame compression for the quality, not Camstudio


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 28, 2008)

game seems demonic enough.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 28, 2008)

I love your homebrew Costy!!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought games had to go thru approval before being published?

Oops nevermind, you're gonna change the gfx.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Aug 28, 2008)

Me and Linki lack reading ability.


----------



## chuckstudios (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## JPH (Aug 28, 2008)

Gonna dab into XNA sometime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking good, Costello


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to fix the speed when running diagonally
it looks like you've got link moving at a rate of 1 pixel per frame when moving up/down/left/right, but when going diagonally it's combining the speeds of 2 directions so he's moving twice as fast


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking very good.. and makes me wanna try XNA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with your project!


----------



## Costello (Aug 28, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> You need to fix the speed when running diagonally
> it looks like you've got link moving at a rate of 1 pixel per frame when moving up/down/left/right, but when going diagonally it's combining the speeds of 2 directions so he's moving twice as fast


I obviously noticed that problem, but in the video i'm running double speed (didn't want the video to be too long). The original walking speed is just fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the blue box for text? yeah, I really suck with graphics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll need a better text box for sure.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 28, 2008)

Is that RPG Maker XP? I love RPG Maker XP.


----------



## Neko (Aug 28, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Is that RPG Maker XP? I love RPG Maker XP.



No.
It's microsoft free XNA gaming developement SDK, meaning most if this was coded by himself (costelli). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






@Thread :

Nice work Costello, but It would be cooler if it featured your own hero instead of link 'n stuff.


----------



## Costello (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for the compliment but [email protected] your last line: read the first post again completely. and the replies.


----------



## Neko (Aug 28, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> thanks for the compliment but [email protected] your last line: read the first post again completely. and the replies.



OH SHI.

I feel pretty dumb now.


----------



## Jax (Aug 28, 2008)

But... but... Link doesn't talk...


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 28, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> But... but... Link doesn't talk...



I knew something felt wrong!


----------



## Minox (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks very nice. Too bad that I don't have a Xbox 360 and that I probably won't ever get one, otherwise it would've been nice to see how this turns out.


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 28, 2008)

changed it soon if u dont want bill gates/nintendo in ur house
edit: shit forgot to compliment 
nice work


----------



## Prime (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks ok, the only thing is the horrible blue box and the image of link has a white background. Transparent would be better.



			
				NeSchn said:
			
		

> Is that RPG Maker XP? I love RPG Maker XP.



lmao


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 29, 2008)

Wait, XNA is free?

I thought it was 100$?


----------



## JPH (Aug 29, 2008)

I downloaded it at school today Linkiboy


----------



## chuckstudios (Aug 29, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Wait, XNA is free?
> 
> I thought it was 100$?



The ability to put your own games on your 360 costs $100/year. And yet Zune is free.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks pretty good, but I like Link to the Past graphics way better


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 30, 2008)

You've also got the "Zelda movement" slightly wrong. If you hold up, then keep holding up and hold right, Link stays facing up but moves diagonally.

If you're holding right, then also hold up Link stays facing right but moves diagonally.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 30, 2008)

This looks like a minish cap remake to me.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 30, 2008)

nice work costello! seems like you are a few steps infront of me. you've got scripting working. I'm still trying to figure out how I should handle physics.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> .TakaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the blue box doesnt need to be changed if you are going to create your own sprites
it doesn't fit LoZ but you never know how good it will look if you use your own sprites that actually fit the blue.


----------



## Costello (Sep 2, 2008)

BTW, once I'm done coding the engine I might need people to work on map/level design (I've coded a powerful map editor for the game), character design, and more generally anything that doesn't require coding skills.
Remember that if we succeed, our game could be published on the XNA community platform and we can make some money with the game. So efforts would be rewarded.


----------

